# Tax give + show employment while working from home



## mbhattia (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,

I have two queries. Please if someone could answer them please. 

Suppose a person goes from overseas country to Australia. He then works online for a company overseas while sitting in Australia (e.g. Software engineering)

My questions are:-

1. How to show that he is employed to immigration if that person wants to apply for spouse visa ? To immigration we have to show proof of working while in Australia

2. How to pay tax ? What category of tax it will be ? Suppose overseas company transfers him money every month e.g. like 1400 dollar, is he eligible for tax ? Isn't it a very low amount for tax? 

Thank you

Saqib


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

mbhattia said:


> 2. How to pay tax ? What category of tax it will be ? Suppose overseas company transfers him money every month e.g. like 1400 dollar, is he eligible for tax ? Isn't it a very low amount for tax?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Saqib


A resident would not pay any income tax on that, if it is the only income.

You still need to submit a return so that you get a nil tax assessement that shows your income for the year.


----------

